

unClick Google - Adbusters Suggests Click Fraud As Protest Against Behavioral Tracking - nickb
http://www.adbusters.org/blogs/blackspot_blog/unclick_google.html

======
nym
The bit about adbusters using Google Analytics is pretty funny.

